# Wood sourcing



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm working with a local engraver to design and market drink coasters. We are thinking cork or felt backed wood. 
Anyone have a suggestion for where we can source thin woods, maybe 1/4" to 3/16" thick. 
Also need a source for cork (with or without sticky since we can use 3M 77 or 90 to attach it to the wood.) 

Thanks


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

?...why wouldn't you just rip and plane (thickness) your own material from rough cut stock? Or, if you don't have the equipment, get a small millwork shop to do you a bunch? Or a serious hobby woodworker to do it for you? (MT Stringer pops to mind!  )


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Everend said:


> I'm working with a local engraver to design and market drink coasters. We are thinking cork or felt backed wood.
> Anyone have a suggestion for where we can source thin woods, maybe 1/4" to 3/16" thick.
> Also need a source for cork (with or without sticky since we can use 3M 77 or 90 to attach it to the wood.)
> 
> Thanks


Don't know about in the US, but here you can get rolls of thin cork (1/16" or 1/8") from model shops. It's used for something in model railway layouts.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Rockler and Woodcraft both have material 1/8",3/16"/1/4"/3/8",1/2", etc. You can get sheet cork at the hobby shops.
But I would make my own. 
Herb


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> ?...why wouldn't you just rip and plane (thickness) your own material from rough cut stock? Or, if you don't have the equipment, get a small millwork shop to do you a bunch? Or a serious hobby woodworker to do it for you? (MT Stringer pops to mind!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a bandsaw that would work to resaw. Nor the time. I'm trying to outsource all parts of this project.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Everend said:


> I don't have a bandsaw that would work to resaw. Nor the time. I'm trying to outsource all parts of this project.


Here you go. I have bought from and they are good to deal with. If there is any damage in shipping they will ship more to you right away at no charge.

Ocooch Hardwoods - Supplier of Thin Wood for Scroll Sawing, Carving Blocks, Intarsia wood, Plywood for scroll sawing, and more.


----------

